# What do you guys cruise on ?



## It was me (Nov 5, 2015)

300 mg per week is what I'm doing and this is my first time on a cruise . I'm defiantly not a pro or semi pro . Have been told I should raise it to about 400 mg .. What do you think ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 5, 2015)

Why are you cruising to begin with? What are your goals and stats? Expeirence levels?


----------



## Yaya (Nov 5, 2015)

NCL (Norwegian cruise line) and did Royal Caribbean once..

I hope to try a Disney cruise in the near future


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 5, 2015)

Yaya said:


> NCL (Norwegian cruise line) and did Royal Caribbean once..
> 
> I hope to try a Disney cruise in the near future



Yep, Disney is expensive as fark though!


----------



## Yaya (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm gonna have DYS pay


Cypionate 400mg/week


----------



## DF (Nov 5, 2015)

250mg/5 days


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 5, 2015)

God I miss cruising...


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 5, 2015)

I've been cruising on 250 of test U pinned once a week.  Last labs came back over 1500, so it's not really TRT


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 5, 2015)

250 /wk and making solid gains.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 5, 2015)

250 a week.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2015)

200 a week.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 5, 2015)

Pillar says I have to go back to 150 next time.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2015)

It was me said:


> 300 mg per week is what I'm doing and this is my first time on a cruise . I'm defiantly not a pro or semi pro . Have been told I should raise it to about 400 mg .. What do you think ?



lol, that's not really a cruise and 400 certainly isn't a cruise


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 6, 2015)

I cruise on my nutsack. 

Staying on sure sounds enticing though.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 6, 2015)

Yaya and I like to cruise at the house and watch national lampoons vacation.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 6, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol, that's not really a cruise and 400 certainly isn't a cruise



I don't agree. I cruised on 300 a week and got blood work done and my test levels were 1490. 
I define a a cruise as whatever it takes to keep my gains so if it takes 300 400 or a gram. It's a cruise in between blasts and as long as your healthy about it who is to say otherwise? 

After this blast I'm gonna toy with a lower dose and I might switch to short esters.


----------



## bvs (Nov 6, 2015)

I cruise on my trt which is 250mg of test e a week

I knew a guy who cruised on 300mg of test e, 1g of pharm primo and 6iu of pharm GH a week. If only I had the money for that....


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 6, 2015)

Is this the UGB equivalent of "Netflix and chill"?...Netflix and cruise?...

250 Test E or C


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2015)

Tren4Life said:


> I don't agree. I cruised on 300 a week and got blood work done and my test levels were 1490.
> I define a a cruise as whatever it takes to keep my gains so if it takes 300 400 or a gram. It's a cruise in between blasts and as long as your healthy about it who is to say otherwise?
> 
> After this blast I'm gonna toy with a lower dose and I might switch to short esters.



That's great BUT not technically what a cruise is


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 6, 2015)

Jenner said:


> That's great BUT not technically what a cruise is



Then technically, what is a cruise?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2015)

Jenner said:


> That's great BUT not technically what a cruise is



A cruise is whatever it takes to minimize the loss of gains - total, bodyweight or whatever you define those gains as. 

It is not the same as trt which is doNE for medical reasons.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 6, 2015)

POB you asshole, don't ever correct Jenner in public again or I will share your IP address and pictures with people on the board.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 6, 2015)

Anything less then a gram is uncivilized.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> POB you asshole, don't ever correct Jenner in public again or I will share your IP address and pictures with people on the board.



Please do so I can finally have a reason to bounce you


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 6, 2015)

I'll give you a reason right now you insensitive prick. 

I volunteer to be bounced. How's that? I dare you, you nazi conformist cheerleader.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2015)

Suck ass folks.....


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2015)

And then, there is NO correct answer


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 6, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Anything less then a gram is uncivilized.



Now that's my kind of cruise.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2015)

150 

 3iu gh (grays)

5iu slin

Well 5 days a wk for the gh n slin.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 6, 2015)

Usually when I cruise, it's in my 64'


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 6, 2015)

People generally like to confuse "cruising" with trt. They are not the same. 

Hopefully, the sane folks among us kick it down to a trt dose for our cruise, but the dose doesn't have to be trt to be a cruise. 

Tren4Life cruises on a gram of tren. It's less then his blast, so it's a cruise.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> 150
> 
> 3iu gh (grays)
> 
> ...



damn, why so low....should be at least 400 mg ...come on......


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Hopefully, the sane folks among us kick it down to a trt dose for our cruise, but the dose doesn't have to be trt to be a cruise.


this was my point, it's called logic but hey...................


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm still too young to go more.  I did 300 for like 9 months a year ago and that was tough recovering.  

My pp still worked but things were just off for a long time.  Lots of serms n I don't like them longer then 3wks really.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> I'm still too young to go more.  I did 300 for like 9 months a year ago and that was tough recovering.
> 
> My pp still worked but things were just off for a long time.  Lots of serms n I don't like them longer then 3wks really.



lol, you know I was fuuuking with you :32 (16):


----------



## Redrum1327 (Nov 6, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Usually when I cruise, it's in my 64'



I hate you more and more with every useless post you make


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol, you know I was fuuuking with you :32 (16):



Your not going to say these thing when we are married.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 6, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> I hate you more and more with every useless post you make


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 6, 2015)

500mg test e a week.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> Your not going to say these thing when we are married.



lol, I'll keep your ass on track!


----------



## mickems (Nov 6, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol, that's not really a cruise and 400 certainly isn't a cruise



I was going to say, I've done a 400mg testcyp as a 12 wk cycle.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2015)

mickems said:


> I was going to say, I've done a 400mg testcyp as a 12 wk cycle.



exactly


----------



## Freedom (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks for informing us that TRT is different from cruising. I thought they were the same. Learning new stuff everyday!


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 6, 2015)

Definitely not carnival cruise lines.....


----------



## GSgator (Nov 15, 2015)

300mg testE 225mg of Deca every 14 days.


----------



## Flexfx (Nov 15, 2015)

250-300mg TestE


----------



## curtisvill (Nov 15, 2015)

200mg test cyp every week.


----------

